# درفلة الحديد



## محمد يوسف حسني (8 أبريل 2009)

ارجو فتح حوار هندسي حول درفلة الحديد و انا مستعد للمشاركة و تبادل النقاش


----------



## فارسي (8 أبريل 2009)

*مشاركة*

السلام عليكم 

معلوماتي حول الحديد بشكل عام محدودة ، حبذا النقاش في هذا الموضوع ، لتعم الفائدة .

ولا أعلم إن كان طرح هذا الموضوع في الملتقى العام أمر مناسب أم لا 

لكم الخيرة في ذلك ، ونحن في انتظار إن شاء الله 

والحمد لله


----------



## فتوح (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

يمكنكم ذلك في قسم تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## omar_ok1978 (21 أبريل 2009)

يمكنني ان اعرض لكم كتاب بسيط عن بعض مبادئ درفلة الحديد ,حيث يمكنكم الحصول على الاساسيات بدرفلة الحديد لقضبان التسليح Rebars
لتحميل الكتاب
http://rapidshare.com/files/224044384/rolling_mill_fundamental.doc


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

omar_ok1978 قال:


> يمكنني ان اعرض لكم كتاب بسيط عن بعض مبادئ درفلة الحديد ,حيث يمكنكم الحصول على الاساسيات بدرفلة الحديد لقضبان التسليح rebars
> لتحميل الكتاب
> http://rapidshare.com/files/224044384/rolling_mill_fundamental.doc




الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح
​


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت لو كان تحميل الكتاب على رابط الفوردشيرد


----------



## عمراياد (6 أغسطس 2010)

يمكنك مراسلة الاخوة المشتركين في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39503.html

بالتوفيق


----------

